# DIY blown in insulation questions



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Just purchased a 2900 sq ft 2 story built in 86 and during the inspection noticed that insulation was lacking in many areas. My old home used blown in cellulose and was very energy efficient. Now im considering adding some to this house. Got a quote for 2200 for blown in fiberglass and a solar attic fan this morning but thinking I can do better than that and keep the cash for other upgrades. Has anyone else done this and how noticeable were the savings?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I rented the machine from lowes and put 12 bundles of insulation in my house. It's 3200 sq ft and didn't notice much of a change but I have 18ft ceilings so that hurts me. I want to say I did it for under 500 dollars.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I have heard it is best done as a two person job. One loading the machine and one spraying the insulation into place


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

i dont rember what store it is lowes, homedepot, ext. but if you buy so many bundles they will rent you the machine for FREE. it will just cost your time and the price of the insulation


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

that solar attic fan is whats driving the cost up on that quote. are they replacing the old attic fan/whirly bird with the solar fan or adding another penetration in your roof i hate anyone adding another hole in my roof.


----------



## 2hours2thecoast (May 1, 2006)

I have done this on a 3500 sq foot single story home. It is much, much better as a two man job. I would NOT even attempt to do a big job by myself. We took turns buying the material and ended up with two machines for free. It cost us an extra 30 minutes at the store but saved us hours of work. Friend was in his attic with the two hoses, and I was down on the ground loading the machines. We were able to do the entire new construction home in one day but was hustling. One of the hoppers was very particular and slowed us down a bit. I definately recommend you trying to get two.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Not a bad DIY project, but definitely need one or two to help. Hose operator, hopper loader and switch-off man (er, person!) Good dust protection imperative! As mentioned some of the big box stores will furnish the machine for buying some minimum quantity of insulation. But shop-might find their insulation price is enough higher that the machine isn't so free after all. Not an optimal Saturday afternoon job, but do-able.


----------



## lunkerbuster (Jul 29, 2013)

*Easy Done*

I blew 30 bags into my 1700 sq ft house two years ago and had a reduction in energy usage of about 25 percent. overall i added an average of 10 inches everywhere. it is most certainly a two man job and as far as the solar fan, some larger louvers and soffit vents would do you a lot better. while more expensive they are much more effective, mainly louvers. that being said, roofing penetrations are not rocket science and you can buy cheap solar fans off the net.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Do not stop at just insulation, increase your soffit vents and ridge venting.

Its a 2 person job, wear a dust mask, use the nail on rulers you can buy so you have a good visual of the depth.

Did it along with double pane windows and we see a reduction is utilities.

Also install card board boxes over every recessed light so you do not overheat the fixtures.

John


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I thought about doing the same thing, but first, I asked on here if anyone knew a 2cooler who did that for a living. Found one ( wish I remembered the details).

He did my 2400 sq foot ranch for about $700. More than it would have cost for me to do it myself, but about half of what I had been quoted up to that time. His team arrived and was done and out in two or three hours. My electricity bills went down big time afterwards, too. rich


----------

